# Dometic Fridge Fault



## dexter (Jun 9, 2009)

I have a problem with the temperature always shows on high all green lights on the switch has gone loose I have removed the Controlled PCB Unit and the shaft at the board end is not connected to the switch on the board can anybody tell me if this is correct or can/should be reconnected with an adhesive or do I have to replace the complete PCB Unit at great expense the fridge and freezer work fine on high but cannot be switched off. Any help would be greatly appreciated thanks


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Fridge*

Hi Dexter,

Had a similar problem with my fridge and remembered the following thread by Uncle Norm.

Ordered the bit, replaced and OK now.

Fridge repair

HTH,

Alan


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

Try here for the spares http://www.leisurespares.co.uk/stock/Dometic/7-Series-Fridges/
and heres the part number for the temp shaft 2412785103 if its the same fridge as uncle norms if not give them leisure spares a call with the model numder and production number and they will sort you out.
kev


----------



## dexter (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi Kev
Thanks for the reply I will order the shaft hopefully saved me a lot of money I will let you know how I get on
Best regards
John


----------



## dexter (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi Kev
Thanks for the reply I will order the shaft hopefully saved me a lot of money I will let you know how I get on
Best regards
John


----------



## capitanjohn (Nov 16, 2006)

The dometic engineer removed the broken part of the shaft with a heated up safety pin, he pushed the hot pin into the shaft waited a minute then pulled the broken piece out, it was his tech mod.


----------



## capitanjohn (Nov 16, 2006)

The dometic engineer removed the broken part of the shaft with a heated up safety pin, he pushed the hot pin into the shaft waited a minute then pulled the broken piece out, it was his tech mod.


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

*Dometic Fridge*

Spot on kandsservices thats the culprit and thanks for the parts list just downloaded it for future use.

Brian


----------

